# Solved: open gl renderer not supported



## sktee (Jul 1, 2012)

i'm having tryin to hav some fun playing angry birds bt this *open gl 2.0 renderer cannot support*........ msg wont let me ....what should i do plz help me......

here is my sys info.....

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/1/2012, 17:47:38
Machine name: RASHAN-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
System Model: D945GCR_
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 1014MB RAM
Page File: 1290MB used, 746MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02
Display Memory: 250 MB
Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
Shared Memory: 250 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (85Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: T730SH
Monitor Id: GSM43CB
Native Mode: 1024 x 768(p) (84.997Hz)
Output Type: HD15
Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
Driver File Version: 8.15.0010.1749 (English)
Driver Version: 8.15.10.1749
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Model: WDDM 1.0
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 7/13/2009 18:15:31, 3805184 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6432-11CF-E3E5-0CF6A2C2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2772
SubSys ID: 0xD6068086
Revision ID: 0x0002
Driver Strong Name: igdlh.inf:Intel.Mfg.NTx86...1:i945G0:8.15.10.1749ci\ven_8086&dev_2772
Rank Of Driver: 00F42001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
D3D9 Overlay: Supported
DXVA-HD: Not Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_8086D606&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 7/13/2009 16:51:47, 304128 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Headphones (High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_8086D606&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 7/13/2009 16:51:47, 304128 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/13/2009 16:51:47, 304128 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C9
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/13/2009 16:51:05, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 16:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 16:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 16:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:20:44, 41552 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/13/2009 18:19:10, 51776 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 16:45:08, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:20:44, 41552 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 13.8 GB
Total Space: 30.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 ATA Device

Drive: D:
Free Space: 20.9 GB
Total Space: 41.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 ATA Device

Drive: E:
Free Space: 24.9 GB
Total Space: 41.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 ATA Device

Drive: F:
Free Space: 9.9 GB
Total Space: 40.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 ATA Device

Drive: G:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H54N ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:11:26, 108544 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_27D68086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&E3
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&E8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:10, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_27D48086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&E2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&FA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:36, 15424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:19:03, 42560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:26:15, 21584 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:26:15, 133200 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_27D28086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&E1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&F8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:43, 13888 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_27D08086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&E0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02\3&18D45AA6&0&10
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd32.sys, 8.15.0010.1749 (English), 6/10/2009 14:19:30, 4756480 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll, 8.15.0010.1749 (English), 7/13/2009 18:15:31, 3805184 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs32.vp, 6/10/2009 14:19:31, 39292 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo32.vp, 6/10/2009 14:19:31, 59105 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc32.vp, 6/10/2009 14:19:31, 58952 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxg32.vp, 6/10/2009 14:19:31, 60072 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa32.vp, 6/10/2009 14:19:31, 1073 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa32.cpa, 6/10/2009 14:19:31, 2584543 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&EF
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:14, 41472 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/GC/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02\3&18D45AA6&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&F9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:36, 15424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:19:03, 42560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:26:15, 21584 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:26:15, 133200 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&EB
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:10, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_E1\3&18D45AA6&0&F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&EA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:10, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

Name: Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\4&5B10156&0&00E1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys, 7.02.1125.2008 (English), 7/13/2009 15:02:52, 139776 bytes

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&D8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:50:56, 108544 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&18D45AA6&0&E9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:10, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.09.0004.0001
VP6 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp6dec.ax,6.04.0002.0000
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0006.2524
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.09.0004.0001
CoreVorbis Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreVorbis.ax,1.01.0000.0079
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0006.2524
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.09.0004.0001
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0006.2524
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.09.0004.0001
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Nero Smart3D Video Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0004.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
JetAudio Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,JetMPAd.ax,1.00.0000.10007
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Nero FTC,0x00200000,1,1,NeFTC.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
MONOGRAM AMR Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
JetAudio AVI Reader,0x00200000,0,0,JetAVI.ax,6.00.0000.10013
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.09.0004.0001
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Yooo MultiGraph Sync Filter,0x00200000,1,1,YoooVivitarFilters.ax,9.00.0000.0000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.09.0004.0001
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.09.0004.0001
MPV Decoder Filter,0x40000002,1,1,Mpeg2DecFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0003
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPC - MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.03.1268.0000
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.09.0004.0001
JetAudio MP4 Reader,0x00200000,0,0,JetMP4.ax,6.00.0000.10010
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero Smart3D Transition Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
FLV Splitter,0x00800001,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
JetAudio MPEG Decoder,0x00400000,2,2,JetMPGd.ax,1.00.0000.10008
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
WavPack Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSDecoder.ax,1.01.0000.0484
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.09.0004.0001
FLV File Source,0x00200000,0,2,Flv.ax,2006.02.0028.0001
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.09.0004.0001
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
JetAudio Sound Effector V3,0x00200000,1,1,JetSFX3.ax,6.00.0000.6315
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.09.0004.0001
MONOGRAM AMR Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Yooo YUY2 Decompressor Filter,0x00200000,1,1,YoooVivitarFilters.ax,9.00.0000.0000
JetAudio Audio Stream Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,JetASW.ax,1.00.0000.10010
MONOGRAM Musepack Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdec.ax,0.09.0001.0002
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.09.0004.0001
JetAudio MPG Reader,0x00200000,0,0,JetMPG.ax,6.00.0000.10010
JetAudio FLV Reader,0x00200000,0,0,JetFLV.ax,6.00.0000.10010
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0004.0000
Yooo MultiGraph Sync Source,0x00200000,0,1,YoooVivitarFilters.ax,9.00.0000.0000
MPEG-2 Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Mpeg2StreamReader.ax,1.04.0000.0000
MPC - MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.03.1268.0000
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero Smart3D Text Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.09.0004.0001
File Source (Monkey Audio),0x00400000,0,1,MonkeySource.ax,
PNG Source,0x00200000,0,1,PNGSource.dll,
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.09.0004.0001
JetAudio MPEG4 Video Source,0x00200000,0,0,JetMP4.ax,6.00.0000.10010
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
JetAudio OGM Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetOGM.ax,6.00.0000.10010
madFlac Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.09.0004.0001
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
FLV4 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.09.0004.0001
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.09.0004.0001
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Nero FLV Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeFLVSplitter.ax,4.09.0004.0001
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.09.0004.0001
JetAudio AVI Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetAVI.ax,6.00.0000.10013
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
Yooo Resizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,YoooVivitarFilters.ax,9.00.0000.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,vsfilter.dll,1.00.0001.0005
RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,vsfilter.dll,1.00.0001.0005
MONOGRAM AMR Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
JetAudio MKV Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetMKV.ax,6.00.0000.10010
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Yooo Null Filter,0x00200000,1,1,YoooVivitarFilters.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.09.0004.0001
JetAudio OGM Reader,0x00200000,0,0,JetOGM.ax,6.00.0000.10010
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.09.0004.0001
JetAudio Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,JetMPVd.ax,2.00.0000.10011
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.cpl,1.00.0001.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MONOGRAM AMR Mux,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
JetAudio MP4 Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetMP4.ax,6.00.0000.10010
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.09.0004.0001
DC-Bass Source,0x00400000,0,1,DCBassSource.ax,1.02.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
JetAudio Audio Writer,0x00200000,1,0,JetAWT.ax,6.00.0000.10000
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0006.2524
LAME Audio Encoder,0x00100000,2,1,lame.ax,1.00.0054.50801
JetAudio MKV Reader,0x00200000,0,0,JetMKV.ax,6.00.0000.10010
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Yooo Samples Skipper Filter,0x00200000,1,1,YoooVivitarFilters.ax,9.00.0000.0000
JetAudio Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,JetMPVx.ax,1.00.0001.10000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VP7 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp7dec.ax,7.00.0010.0000
JetAudio Video Writer,0x00200000,1,0,JetMPGx.ax,6.00.0000.10010
Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.09.0004.0001
MONOGRAM Musepack Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdmx.ax,0.03.0001.0002
madFlac Source,0x00600000,0,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.09.0004.0001
FLV Source,0x00600001,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Yooo MJPEG Decompressor Filter,0x00200000,1,1,YoooVivitarFilters.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero Stream Control,0x00200000,1,1,NeStreamControl.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Nero Sample Queue,0x00200000,1,1,NeSampleQueue.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPC - MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.03.1268.0000
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
JetAudio Subtitle Processor,0x00200000,2,1,JetDSD.ax,6.00.0000.10030
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.09.0004.0001
WavPack Audio Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSSplitter.ax,1.01.0000.0323
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.09.0004.0001
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0006.2524
JetAudio Audio Encoder,0x00100000,1,1,JetMPAx.ax,1.00.0000.10001
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.09.0004.0001
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPC - MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.03.1268.0000
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,QuickTime.ax,1.00.0000.1016
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Nero MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeMp3Encoder.ax,4.09.0004.0001
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
JetAudio MPG Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetMPG.ax,6.00.0000.10010
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
JetAudio MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetMP4.ax,6.00.0000.10010
AC3File,0x00600000,0,1,ac3file.ax,
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.09.0004.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.09.0004.0001
JetAudio Sound Effector V4,0x00200000,1,1,JetSFX4.ax,6.00.0000.10000
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Yooo Video Callback Filter,0x00200000,1,1,YoooVivitarFilters.ax,9.00.0000.0000
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
JetAudio FLV Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetFLV.ax,6.00.0000.10010

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0006.2524
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DivX 6.8.5 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Helix YV12 YUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AC-3 ACM Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Microphone,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Headphone,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio Speaker,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DirectSound: Headphones (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Headphones (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## 9rider9 (Jul 1, 2012)

your graphics card doesn't support opengl 2.0, it's time to get a better one or play angry birds online

or try to follow what is said in this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/games/987353-solved-opengl-error-playing-angry.html


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

The Intel 82945G is limited to OpenGL 1.4...doesn't matter what you do.
p.s.
The other thread relates to ATi Radeon drivers....nothing to do with Intel video.


----------



## sktee (Jul 1, 2012)

thanks...its sure time to change it....


----------



## sktee (Jul 1, 2012)

so what shud i do?


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Pentium 4 CPU and 1GB of RAM?
This machine isn't worth upgrading..at the very, very most, you might think about a cheap 
PCI Express video card that will have better OpenGL support from eBay...maybe.

Really though, it's time for a new computer.


----------



## sktee (Jul 1, 2012)

well im thinking about it.....so thanks guyies...


----------



## Sick_Jargon (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Sktee,

Try this website here: Rovio FAQ & Support

Also, someone solved their issue by turning off the hardware acceleration...

"Right click on the desktop background
Choose "Properties" from the context/pop-up menu
Click on the "Settings" tab
Click on the "Advanced" button
Click on the "Troubleshoot" tab
Make sure the "Hardware acceleration" is not set to "None".
Click on "Apply" of you have made any changes to the settings."

Source: Intel Community

Good luck.


----------

